# looking for Cavapoo puppy/bredder???



## luke&katya (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi everyone my partner and i are in love with cavapoo's and really would like to find a breeder or people that are expecting some puppies.
If any one is expecting any cavapoo puppies please please get in touch . We can offer a loveing home with the care and attention a dog should get) 


many thanks 
Luke & Katya


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

its not a breed - its across

go to your local shelter and get one far cheaper and doing good for the dog iteslef...

im going to leave it at tht before i rant


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope you find the dog you are looking for soon.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

why dont you go on dog4us, you'll find the link at the bottom of the forum, its a byb site mostly, run in association with this site  and by the way, agree with nic, go to a rescue and pick up a mongrel


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

If you do decide to go for a crossbreed, just make sure that you buy a puppy from someone who actually cares about dogs and does the relevant health tests for each breed involved in the cross. Cavaliers are a lovely breed but are prone to a range of health issue, including heart problems and SM. Even if a dog is used for cross breeding, it should be clear of these problems, with paperwork to prove it. Don't just accept the the "breeder's" word for it.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> If you do decide to go for a crossbreed, just make sure that you buy a puppy from someone who actually cares about dogs and does the relevant health tests for each breed involved in the cross. Cavaliers are a lovely breed but are prone to a range of health issue, including heart problems and SM. Even if a dog is used for cross breeding, it should be clear of these problems, with paperwork to prove it. Don't just accept the the "breeder's" word for it.


very good post Ridgielover....Jill


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> If you do decide to go for a crossbreed, just make sure that you buy a puppy from someone who actually cares about dogs and does the relevant health tests for each breed involved in the cross. Cavaliers are a lovely breed but are prone to a range of health issue, including heart problems and SM. Even if a dog is used for cross breeding, it should be clear of these problems, with paperwork to prove it. Don't just accept the the "breeder's" word for it.


This is great advice.

I'd like to add that Cavaliers should be heart tested by a cardiologist, and not bred before the age of 2 and a half, and then only if their 5 year old parents are heart clear. Hearts are a mess in this breed. Besides that SM has now been identified in a Cavalier x Shih Tzu in Australia. Cavaliers have a much higher prevalence of SM (it seems) than other small breeds, but Shih Tzus (and Poodles) are amongst the other breeds that do get it.

So, that would mean an MRI should be performed on the parent Cavalier as well.

Besides that then, you should see that the parent dog's eyes and knees have been checked and cleared.

Ask to see paperwork. A good breeder should OFFER this information and the paperwork. Don't take a breeder's word on these tests please.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry, double post.

CC


----------

